# Ratio Conversion Cup



## 35 Whelen Jr (Oct 25, 2013)

I picked up this ratio cup from amazon. Ratio Cup

The price went up a couple days ago. I was able to steal it for under $6! It did not come with a lid. But I don't care.

It'll come in handy if you mix a lot of different ratio fuel.


----------



## hunt n duck (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks good. I bought something similar at a Dicks. Pick your ratio and how many gallons of gas and fill oil to mark on the bottle. No more guessing.


----------



## 35 Whelen Jr (Feb 13, 2014)

Comes in handy when you buy the oil in bulk.


----------



## zedex (Feb 16, 2014)

I had a Ratio-Rite but somewhere along life's path, lost it. I felt crippled without it. I mean I can do the math, but it made things so much easier.

But, the ratio cup from Dicks is the style I have now. Don't recall where I bought it from but it stays in the chainsaw case. 

 If'n you ain't got one, you need to git yourself one.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 16, 2014)

I have one that is in the form of a syringe, good for mixing small amounts.  I have gotten too old to want to run a chain saw for hours on end. LOL


----------

